# Made these



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Have any of you made any of these for your women ?? No, they are NOT " roach clips "! They are to hold a bracelet so you can fasten the ends. The one on the left is deer antler. Got to stay busy ! They are just like turning a pen.








LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Contraban???


Those look neat. I like the third from left. Unique contrast. The second from right also looks nice or at least my favorites.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Those are pretty cool. About 40 yrs ago you could have made a lot of money.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like them


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

They also work very well for keeping the bags closed on your munchie stash.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What is a "roach clip"


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> What is a "roach clip"


remember the part in the movie The Karate Kid, where he is catching flies with chopsticks? I think roach clips are a similar tool used to catch roaches, rather than flies......they are for beginners.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Darn I thought they were for tying flies, when fly fishing.


----------

